# Back up spinning reel suggestions



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

As long as you're not tangling with overslot reds, I'd go with a 2500 or 3000 Stradic.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Shimano Stradic, Vanford or Diawa Saltist back bay. all 3 are great reels in that price range and can take a beating


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Shimano Stradic FL or Ultregra FB are solid reels with a little more heft. The Stradic CI won't be much difference than your Excense as far as balance on the Star rod. 

The Diawa BG reels are a little heavier also and have a reputation for dependability. All will be within your budget.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

jbyrum said:


> As long as you're not tangling with overslot reds, I'd go with a 2500 or 3000 Stradic.


Maybe a little overkill a lot of times but I’ve really ended up liking the 4k size spinning reel for the spool size. It seems to cast further and have less line management problems.

Not a penn fan but the slammer iv 2500 looks good on paper. 11oz for that size so by far one of the heaviest options and may balance on the long/heavy Star rod.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I have a 4kspheros on the stellar light 8-12-20 . It is a nice combo


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I've been fishing the same 6 Penn Fierce (3000 and 4000) for 10 years...$69.95/$79.95 when I bought them in 2012....still going strong and all lve ever done us rinse them after use..a lot of use


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

WC53 said:


> I think I have a 4kspheros on the stellar light 8-12-20 . It is a nice combo


The Spheros inshore that comes in 3 and 4k sizes? Those do look super good for the price if that’s indeed the specificmodel you’re referencing.


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

Diawa BG MQ in the 3 or 4000 size. Should be in the $2-210 range. I feel like they run about a half size bigger than Shimano stradics. My 3000’s are slightly bigger than 3000 Stradic but slightly smaller then 4000 stradics. I plan to replace all my stradics with these next year.


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Penn 3500 spinfisher or slammer


----------



## PiratePaulo (7 mo ago)

Okuma Azores 4000 blue can be picked up on sale on Amazon for about $100. Solid saltwater spinning reels for the price.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Subtraction said:


> The Spheros inshore that comes in 3 and 4k sizes? Those do look super good for the price if that’s indeed the specificmodel you’re referencing.


Yes. For the money it is a tough reel to beat. Ymmv.


----------



## fishthefork (7 mo ago)

I own 6 star Stella lights in various sizes. They all have penn spin fisher vi 3500. They seem to balance well with all the different sizes. Had them for long time and no problems as of now!


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

If you‘re going to be casting lures part or all day, I’d go with a 2500/3000 with 20lb or 15lb braid. A 4000 is just to much to be tossing baits for an extended period of time.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Stopped by a local tackle shop this morning and they gave me a deal on a 4k Stradic FL. Sooo that’s what I went with.

Some of the Daiwa MQ reels are nice but needing a special tool to take the thing apart sucks.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I love my stradic 4000 for redfish. It’s on a star plasma 2 and it’s becoming my favorite combo.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

matt_baker_designs said:


> If you‘re going to be casting lures part or all day, I’d go with a 2500/3000 with 20lb or 15lb braid. A 4000 is just to much to be tossing baits for an extended period of time.


I agree, casting lures for trout, reds, and snook all day means a 2500.

The one exception is a Vanford 4000/5000 on a 7' MH rod. That reel is so light even in that size that's doable. I prefer the 5000's round knob to the 4000's blade and put it on a Loomis Pro-Green MH or St Croix Avid MH and you have a great rod for big snook as well as pitching 1/4 to 1/2 ounce bucktails to dolphin on a weedline.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> I agree, casting lures for trout, reds, and snook all day means a 2500.
> 
> The one exception is a Vanford 4000/5000 on a 7' MH rod. That reel is so light even in that size that's doable. I prefer the 5000's round knob to the 4000's blade and put it on a Loomis Pro-Green MH or St Croix Avid MH and you have a great rod for big snook as well as pitching 1/4 to 1/2 ounce bucktails to dolphin on a weedline.


How does the pro green compare to the avid inshore?

I’ve ended up mostly liking the 4k size reels because I seem to have less line related issues and feels like it casts a little further.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diawa BG


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Subtraction said:


> How does the pro green compare to the avid inshore?


They're close, hard to say one is better than the other... typical GLoomis vs St Croix differences. Avid feels a little faster and is a hair heavier action. Avid is a few dollars cheaper.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy either one again but if forced to choose I would likley choose the Avid.

I like the Legend Inshore's reel seat better and that may be worth paying for if you can find it


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> They're close, hard to say one is better than the other... typical GLoomis vs St Croix differences. Avid feels a little faster and is a hair heavier action. Avid is a few dollars cheaper.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy either one again but if forced to choose I would likley choose the Avid.
> 
> I like the Legend Inshore's reel seat better and that may be worth paying for if you can find it


I’ve got 2 of the legend tournament inshores the 7’6 medium fast and a 8’ heavy fast. The reel seat is indeed one of the reasons I got them. It’s more comfortable and they have never started to loosen up unwanted.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Diawa BG


Diawa BGs are on my backups and "guest" rods. They are mini tanks and are solid reels for the money, only complaint is that they are a bit heavy for their size.


----------

